# Chemically sharpened hooks.....not recommended for all.....



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

These made my eyes water!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

OUCH thats a damn good reason to wear sunny's
Cheers Dave


----------



## mitch (Aug 16, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> OUCH thats a damn good reason to wear sunny's


to keep hooks out of your thumb?? :roll:

orry couldnt help my self


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I wish I hadn't looked..... ooooh that makes the blood run cold......and kind of sticky too :shock:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

Ive been lucky so far! :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

andybear said:


> I wish I hadn't looked..... ooooh that makes the blood run cold......and kind of sticky too :shock:
> 
> Cheers all Andybear :lol:


Andy do you think it would be safer to look through a draining colander to protect the eyes like a gladiator instead of wearing the mixing bowl on your head :wink:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Very eye catching photo.

Sorry


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Dodge...

But you know we have to be careful..... one good idea, seen by a gaggle of public servants, and before you know it... wearing an approved colander will be compulsory....Not so good for bailing though!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------

